# Question on my tegus poop ???



## dragonqueen4 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got my tegu (32inches) a little over a week ago. His poop is extremely smelly... like really really bad.. and its really runny. It was a clear and white colored liquid he released today.. and it smelled bad. Has anyone seen this before? My first guess is parasites ?


----------



## k412 (Jun 3, 2009)

The runny part would concern me also. The rest sounds fairly normal to me, then again I'm new to this species.
I would do a fecal just to be safe.


----------



## jntann (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi sometimes mine just pee's there is a whiteish yellow pee sack that comes out with it. and when it poop's it looks like a small dogs poop that is wet and most of the time it does both together. I mostly feed mine mice . but if you feed it something else it will look abit different. but it always smells. my tegu is 41 inches long..


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 3, 2009)

All carnivores have smelly poop. And the white "sack" is probably sperm and the white and yellow are urates (pee) But by all means, if you're concerned, you should get a fecal done. It's not that expensive and they will test for parasites which should be done at least once a year anyway.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2009)

This could also depend on the diet, eggs can cause a very smelly loose stool as well.


----------

